# Do you think they'll be alright in a 4ft cage?



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm moving to a flat temporarily (couple of months) and their huge homebuilt cage won't really fit.
I've just ordered a cage 120cm x 60cm so they don't have to be in the cage they came to me in (100x50)
Do you think it's big enough for my 2 boys (piggies) temporarily? Luckily with the layout of the place they will have a huge room to free range in and get out a lot more.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it will be fine, the minimum space 2 piggies need is 4ft x 2ft, they may sulk at you for a while if they are used to more space, but if the downgrade is only for a little while im sure they will be fine


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you 

Will try and get a video of their first free range at the new place!


----------

